# Rotel 1075, Emotiva UPA-5 and ATI 1505?



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

While I am deciding on a receiver (and getting help on another thread), on a friend's suggestion, I decide to also add an amp (1st ever) to my setup.

I am looking at a new Emotiva UPA-5, used Rotel 1075 and used ATI 1505. Both the pre-owned 1075 and 1505 will be about $150 less than the UPA-5 (but the UPA-5 has that five year warranty). Their output are similar, but not identical.

In addition to HT usage, I also listen to a fair bit of music and just wondering if any of the three amp will be a better choice for me in terms of power, durability and sound quality? What should I look for in an amp generally? Don't quite understand the amp "class" many people are talking about.

Would appreciate inputs on helping me choose one. Thanks.


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

hello. i am told that the carver theater grand 3 is a great choice for the music lover, although they are gonna be used. between 450-800. the carver theater grand 4 is even nicer and the 5 model again better. all of them when they were new are around 3500 retail. i have seen some for 800 to 2000 on ebay. i am told that even though the president of emotiva was a engineer in the late carver corp, the emotiva line is a entry level company with high end looks and build just not a high end product. good looking, solid and new for sure though with warranty. this is just not what you can get in the used market for the same amount of money with a few hours under the belt. just food for thought, as i am gonna be buy a new preamp as well, the pioneer vsx-1014 has served me well in the movie role, but now i want to get back into music and i just want something better and closer to the sonic frontier sfl-1 preamp that i have with the modern tv/movie 7.1 features. you know, my cake and be able to eat it too....


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also check out Acurus, Aragon and Parasound. Acurus and Aragon were Made in America and feature top notch Build Quality and very large Toroidal Transformers and high levels of Capacitance. Aragon was the Premium line of the same Company.

I love Parasound as well and have owned countless Amplifiers from them over the Years. I am especially partial to the HCA Series and Halo Series as both were Designed by John Curl. (not every HCA Model was Designed by JC).
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

I used to own a RMB-1075. It was a pretty nice amp with decent dynamics for music as well as HT. However, I recently moved up to a RMB-1095 -that's a different amimal altogether.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would either go up to the XPA series or get one of the used amps as the power differance and headroom will be better then the UPA line.:T


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm using B&K power amps so I would recommend to have a look for this brand. Made in USA, topnotch build quality and competitively priced for those on a budget...


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the above inputs.

I will have to research the other suggested brands. Initially I was budgeting $600 for the amp. But now, having read more, and realizing that a good amp can be a good longer term investment, will probably allow some some "cost-overrun"  to get a better amp.


----------



## palehorse (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm also in the market for a used 5ch amp like the XPA-5... or something equivalent in price and performance? $600 is my current limit as well.

It's time to take our systems to the next level! :spend:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The Xpa5 is a great amp for the money but i think you'll have a hard time finding a used one, (i did) so i went new. I'm thinking your gonna have to up the budget at least a couple hundred even in the used market as a better quality used amp will probly be a bit more then an XPA5 new.:dontknow: Just from what i've looked at.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

bambino said:


> The Xpa5 is a great amp for the money but i think you'll have a hard time finding a used one, (i did) so i went new. I'm thinking your gonna have to up the budget at least a couple hundred even in the used market as a better quality used amp will probly be a bit more then an XPA5 new.:dontknow: Just from what i've looked at.


Bambino.
Appreciate your inputs. What amps would I be looking at if I budget say $800-900. 

Before you decided on the XPA5, which were other amps you considered. What swayed you to the XPA5? I haven't have the chance to listen to the XPA5 but heard great things about it. Do you think it be as good for music as its for HT?

Thanks.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

palehorse said:


> I'm also in the market for a used 5ch amp like the XPA-5... or something equivalent in price and performance? $600 is my current limit as well.
> 
> It's time to take our systems to the next level! :spend:


Let me know which amp you ended up with. I was over at emotiva forum and noticed that $500 used XPA-5 from the guy in TX. Were you successful in getting it? Too bad it was local and no shipping cause it seems a great price.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

q2bon2b said:


> Bambino.
> Appreciate your inputs. What amps would I be looking at if I budget say $800-900.
> 
> Before you decided on the XPA5, which were other amps you considered. What swayed you to the XPA5? I haven't have the chance to listen to the XPA5 but heard great things about it. Do you think it be as good for music as its for HT?
> ...


If your wanting a 5 channel and Emotiva then the XPA5 is the way to go. It really took my system to an entirely new level of sound, volume, and cleanliness wise. What steard me toward Emotiva was good reveiws and price to power ratio. Truly great amps especially when on a budget. I personnally have theXPA5 & 2 and they are completely good for music and HT.:T

If your wanting something like the other guys are talking about then Jungle Jack is the man to talk to, he can explain it all to the T.:sn:


Glad i could help you. holler if you have any more questions about the Emotiva's


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If this Auction for an Aragon 8008x5 does not get Bidders, it might be worth inquiring about: http://cgi.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/auc.pl?ampsmult&1283130450

The 8008x5 is truly one of the best 5 Channel Amplifiers ever made that does not cost more than a nice Car.
2.5 kVA Toroidal Transformer (even larger than the 4500 Dollar Halo A51), over 150,000uf of Capacitance, Made in America, and more.
Here is a Review and Picture of the Interior:http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/processors/aragon-soundstage/aragon-soundstage-build-quality

While I love my Parasound HCA-2205AT, I would rather have an 8008x5 if I could choose. They rarely come up for sale. Just an awesome Amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I knew JJ would pull through for ya!:sn: If i could do it again i wouldn't hesitate on the Aragon,Wow! Check out the specs and the weight of that thing and for the price. You might want to hurry before my upgraditus kicks in!:heehee:


----------



## palehorse (Aug 26, 2010)

q2bon2b said:


> Let me know which amp you ended up with. I was over at emotiva forum and noticed that $500 used XPA-5 from the guy in TX. Were you successful in getting it? Too bad it was local and no shipping cause it seems a great price.


Unfortunately, he hasn't responded to my post or pm... but, I still have my fingers crossed! If I can pick it up for less than $575, with 3 yrs still left on the warranty, I'll be stoked! We'll see...:dontknow:


----------



## palehorse (Aug 26, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The 8008x5 is truly one of the best 5 Channel Amplifiers ever made that does not cost more than a nice Car.
> 2.5 kVA Toroidal Transformer (even larger than the 4500 Dollar Halo A51), over 150,000uf of Capacitance, Made in America, and more.
> 
> ...


107 lbs!!  That's a nice looking amp... hmmm... I wonder how much shipping would be...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

palehorse said:


> Unfortunately, he hasn't responded to my post or pm... but, I still have my fingers crossed! If I can pick it up for less than $575, with 3 yrs still left on the warranty, I'll be stoked! We'll see...:dontknow:


Is the warrenty transferable on the Emotiva's?:dontknow:


----------



## palehorse (Aug 26, 2010)

bambino said:


> Is the warrenty transferable on the Emotiva's?:dontknow:


I _believe_ so.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

palehorse said:


> I _believe_ so.


Very nice, one more reason to go with Emotiva.:T


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

JJ, thanks. That aragon amp is interesting. Sound like a great amp. Definitely need a strong shelf for that massive weight. Interestingly, the four rightmost speaker binding posts look different from the left 6's - could be lighting reflection although they look like different types too.:scratch:


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

bambino said:


> Is the warrenty transferable on the Emotiva's?:dontknow:


I checked with emotiva, the 5 years parts and labor warranty on their amps is definitely transferable. Just need to email them with seller's and buyer's information, and they will effect the transfer from their end. Yes, a great selling point.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, indeed a very good selling point!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If you don't need a 12v trigger and would like to never clip your speakers again. Take a look at pro-amps. Crown has a crazy sale on their line and even the bottom of the line Crown amp will supply plenty of power for any speaker. If fans bother you you can also look at the Yamaha p2500s.

Putting 2 of your speakers on one pro-amp gives your receiver less to handle and since L-R are the most critical channels in most applications you could easily get away with the receiver amp for the other channels. If you go crown you can amp anything even a passive sub with them.


----------



## Kenobi (Aug 11, 2010)

I can vouch for the Aragon 8008x5 or the ATI 1505 over the Emotiva tons of power and clean, clear sound (especially the former). Had the MPS-2x7 (great build-quality) and UPA-5) while good for movies, didn't float my boat for music so they've been long sold. 

Best regards,

Kenobi


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Kenobi said:


> I can vouch for the Aragon 8008x5 or the ATI 1505 over the Emotiva tons of power and clean, clear sound (especially the former). Had the MPS-2x7 (great build-quality) and UPA-5) while good for movies, didn't float my boat for music so they've been long sold.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Kenobi


Kenobi,

Thanks for the direct comparison, fellow SoCal guy! As JJ mentioned earlier in the thread, the Aragon 8008x5 is impressive but don't see many of those for sale. The one previously on audiogon was withdrawn and seller (no feedback) did not respond to my inquiry. ATI 1505 is easier to come by as I already have 2 persons offering to sell their's.

So, anyone out there who's, or know someone, contemplating selling an Aragon 8008x5?? PM me if you do.

Thanks.


----------

